# My Doctor's an Idiot and Iam having Gall Bladder Surgery Tommorrow,Sound Off



## IndianSummer (Mar 22, 2007)

My T3 level was low when I first went to the doctors about me not feeling well,it has taken me going to 3 doctors before I got one to even think about giving me something.
She put me on 0.05 mgs of synthroid for 6 weeks,after taken this for 6 weeks I have had no change except weight gain and still very tired.
I went back to her yesterday and asked her if she would increase my synthroid and she told me she would have to take blood to see where my levels are,then she told me she didn't think it was my thyroid and she wanted me to do a test for cronic fatigue syndrom lol.
I told her it was my thyroid because of my first blood test but I did as she asked,before I went to do the blood test I told her I had a pain in my right side so she had me lay down and started touching where the pain was,it hurt so bad that I actually jumped off the table.
So she sent me for a sonagram and it showed I needed to have my gall bladder out,well the surgen called her office to get the blood test results and he was told that they took the wrong tubes of blood I was like WHAT!
Im going to call her on friday and ask for the lab results and if she tells me that they took the wrong tubes of blood im going to be beyond upset.
I so wish she would refer me to an endo I can't take being sick anymore.


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

IndianSummer said:


> My T3 level was low when I first went to the doctors about me not feeling well,it has taken me going to 3 doctors before I got one to even think about giving me something.
> She put me on 0.05 mgs of synthroid for 6 weeks,after taken this for 6 weeks I have had no change except weight gain and still very tired.
> I went back to her yesterday and asked her if she would increase my synthroid and she told me she would have to take blood to see where my levels are,then she told me she didn't think it was my thyroid and she wanted me to do a test for cronic fatigue syndrom lol.
> I told her it was my thyroid because of my first blood test but I did as she asked,before I went to do the blood test I told her I had a pain in my right side so she had me lay down and started touching where the pain was,it hurt so bad that I actually jumped off the table.
> ...


I hope you are recovering well?

Gallbladder problems make a complete mess of thyroid function and fat metabolism........you should be treatable as soon as you get over the gallbladder operation......did you ask if the gallbladder was full of black bile associated with 'melancholia'?

That would account for depression of a serious order....
it's possible that there is also an infective process going on, somewhat akin to Helicobacter Pylori, but it affects the gallbladder, as do other infections of a similar nature, affecting the liver or pancreas...maybe also the appendix?

Best wishes
Bob


----------



## IndianSummer (Mar 22, 2007)

Bob thank you so much for posting at this point im at my wits end.
My doctor called with my lab results and told me they were all fine and she wants to take me off the 0.05 mgs of synthroid she has me on, I yelled at her and said what then I need for you to ferer me to see an endo and she told me no that I didn't need to see one.
This is my third incompitent doctor and I dont have the energy to fight anymore phisically or mentally.
I was doing great after my gall bladder surgery but on sunday I started to have a nagging pain in my right side by the time this morning got here I was in dire pain.
I went back to my surgeon and had a ct scan Im thinking I have kidney stones, when I researched it online I have all the symptoms.
God I hope not but just my luck, thank goodness for oxycotin my I hate depending on them.
Ok Bob sorry for the rambling here, Ill let you know more when I get my results back in the morning.
Jackie


----------

